# Kids....



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

To me, there's almost nothing more interesting as a photo subject than a little kid. The're so enthralled with life. Every day is a mystery to them.

These are photos of my grandson Mason.

Put up some of your "little kid" photos.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

So I have to stick to "little" ones? Okay here goes:










Full-sized image










Full-sized image










Full-sized image










Full-sized image

Sorry to post so many.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple more for you!

Brian


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Charles,

You can't post too many for me!!! LOL

Okay, I've gotta know how you're posting your photos small, but with a link to a larger photo. How ARE you doing that? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Charles,
> 
> You can't post too many for me!!! LOL
> 
> Okay, I've gotta know how you're posting your photos small, but with a link to a larger photo. How ARE you doing that? Huh? Huh?


My pictures are hosted at PBase which is set up to allow me to link to the original size or a set of optional sizes (small, medium, or large depending on the original image file size). That, the fact that they permit linking to sites like this for paid members, and the fact that a lot of real photographers use it (unlike me), are things I like about it. I have found that simpler sites like Photobucket can be more reliable at times, but I am pretty happy with my choice. (Of course, now that I've said that I can't get the darn thing to load!)

My PBase galleries.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Dang it Mrs. B, Im a sucker for kiddo pics*

My two have grown up on TTMB so they are well known. Here are a few of my favorite.

Zac

1. CANNONBALL!!!!!!

2. Look Out Below!

3. I can catch em too Daddy!

4. Oh yea, mine's bigger Daddy!

5. Connecting with a triple!

6. Gimme the sign Dad... I mean Coach!


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

*My son*


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

My rug-rats


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a thread with lots of pictures we did on the Hunting Board:

Hunting with Kids


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

My opposites. The oldest wears her heart on her shoulder and the youngest wants to knock it off! LOL!

I can't hold them enough. I wish they would stop growing sometimes.

GCB


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

The San Antonio Terrors.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Armadillo Hunter*

Be very very quiet.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

dlove said:


> Be very very quiet.


 Nice one.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

*Cole*

These are my younger son.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

*Josh*

And these are my older son. I am very blessed.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

P.S. All the fish in the pics that I posted were fish that my kids caught, not me.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

I can votch atleast for Txfirenfish's oldest boy, I went fishing with them one time on the pier and he is quite the fisherman!!!!


----------

